

Chocolatey NuGet, a package manager for Windows - dgellow
http://chocolatey.org/

======
NicoJuicy
I already noticed Chocolatey a couple of times.

I'm just wondering if Chocolatey could be used to install Rails?

As rails is really difficult in Windows 8 x64 (sqllite.dll) and in Windows 7
it's a lot easier.

Because for Windows, it's an utterly complex installation, i'm wondering if
you "could" get it to work on Chocolatey.

For what's it's used now, nice project though! Should be getting more hits!

------
tannerbrockwell
Thanks for the pointer looking for ways to rollout devops mentality cross
platform in a heterogenous environment.

Is there any advantage to using this with puppet or chef or does that add
complexity?

